# Dirt/BMX Bahn im Rhein-Main-Gebiet?



## Backwoods (24. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

bin über die Feiertage auch mal wieder in der alten heimat (Groß-Gerau).

mich würde auch interessieren, ob's im Raum F oder so eine brauchbare dirt/bmx o.ä. Bahn gibt. Tables sind mir immer lieber  

hätte z.b. an sowas gedacht:


sms schrieb:


> Genau, BMX bzw. Dirtbahn:
> 
> Rommelshausen
> 
> ...


----------



## Marco2k3 (24. Dezember 2006)

In Jügesheim ist eine Dirt/BmxBahn im Wald. Sehr gut ausgebaut.

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (24. Dezember 2006)

Die sieht aber leider nicht so aus wie im Bild gezeigt.  
Trotzdem ist es die Lokation in der Nähe.


----------



## Haengebauchhase (25. Dezember 2006)

von gg kannst du ja mit der regio nach mainz und da nach bretzenheim radeln und ab in die ziegelei und dort bisschen dich dreckig machen... die ist halt wirklich geil groß... und auch paar richtig üble doubles wo es schon ne kunst ist den hügel runter zu kommen wegen den drops... hoffe man versteht wie ich es meine...


----------



## flying-nik (15. Januar 2007)

Frankfurt ginnheim, platenstraße 79 glaube ich. könnte aber sein das der track derzeit zu ist
weiter weg, i.d. Nähe von Aschaffenburg:









grüße
nik


----------

